# How long does Pregnyl stay in your system?



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Hours after having the Pregnyl trigger shot I had a convulsion, my first in 8 years.  Please can you tell me how long this drug stay in a person's system as I'm going to have to be very careful until I know it's gone?  Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Stays in body for roughly 7-8 days but traces can still be seen after this time. Not usually associated with convulsions but the timing would certainly point towards it potentially having been a trigger. Hope you've been ok since then  

If you haven't already told clinic then I would report this and ask them to report it to the CSM as an adverse drug reaction.

Hope rest of cycle going well  
Maz x


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help.   I've spoken to my neurologist and he said that whilst he'd never heard of it happening it doesn't mean that it hasn't.  Also, that I'm at a higher risk of complications because of previous neurosurgery.  I'll be seeing him the end of July for a consultation, EEG and MRI.  

Do Menopur and Orgalutran also take a week to leave your system?  

Is the patient or GP able to inform the CSM? At the moment, I don't think the gynaecologist believes the convulsion was caused by the Pregnyl injection?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dids,

Often very hard to link ADRs directly to a particular drug especially if only isolated incidents. You can report direct to the CSM if you are a patient. You can do it on line or by printing out a form via the following link http://www.mhra.gov.uk/Safetyinformation/Reportingsafetyproblems/Medicines/Reportingsuspectedadversedrugreactions/Patientreporting/index.htm

Menopur takes about 10 days and Ovitrelle about a week, but there is variability between patients so hard to say for sure.

Hope this helps

Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------

